# Shop Dogs



## GailInNM (Feb 23, 2009)

Judging by the number of photos that have a shop dog included in them, either in the foreground or background, there are a lot of "Dog People" on HMEM. This thread is to provide a place to introduce our shop foremen to the rest of HMEM. I know there are HMEM members with shop cats and other types of supervisors. You are welcome to join in here also or maybe someone will start a shop kitty thread. 
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 23, 2009)

I will start off by introducing Coot.
Coot is the latest of a long line of shop dogs. So now there are two Coots in the shop. I am the Crazy Old Coot and the new addition is the Young Coot. I figure that by the time he becomes an Old Coot also it will be time for both of us to retire from the shop.

Coot is mostly a Pappilon and is about 3 years old. He was about a year old when I got him from a a no-kill shelter. He was considered un-adoptable as he was aggressive as he had been in three homes before me and had been abused and neglected along the way. It took him several weeks to adopt me. Now he is nearby all the time. If not in the same room, then he is close enough to hear me if I do anything that he thinks he should be included in. Although the shelter said that he was probably not trainable, he now obeys over 20 commands and is a crowd pleaser for the neighbor hood kids when we go for a walk as he does about a dozen tricks.
















Doing "hoops" with 6 year old grand daughter.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Jones (Feb 23, 2009)

Rocky was adopted from a place which rescues dogs from the pound. He is a 1 year old staffy X cattle dog... very different from our last dog (not really a shop dog), which was a Lhasa Apso.
Very smart, playful, obedient... just a great all round dog.
















Very good natured. What other dog can be let out with rabbits in the yard? (I hate rabbits, they ruin the lawn. They're going)


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2009)

My dog isn't much company in the shop.
She takes too many rest breaks! 






She as not allowed on the furniture either so I'll deny that ever happened! 

Rick


----------



## Foozer (Feb 23, 2009)

One of the 2 current mutts, they kinda rotate over the years. As one ages another young'n shows up from who knows where and I'm not much of a dog guy. They be like the bride with that "You never take me anywhere" look and when they do something oddball, well just remember who bailed ya out. Vet bill for both of the mutts on this "Lets play with the Porcupine" $300+us


----------



## itowbig (Feb 23, 2009)

bet they dont play with prokys no mo


----------



## Foozer (Feb 23, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> bet they dont play with prokys no mo



You'd think so, They not so smart, this was about 6 months after the first one. She may have gotten the message this time for its been over a year. If you need a needle them quills are flat out sharp, stuck myself with one


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 23, 2009)

The owner of the dog in this page http://books.google.com/books?id=T-QDAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=pt-PT#PRA1-PA104,M1 must have been a home machinist. :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's Teddy the Holescreek shop dog. Teddy's a pound mutt, mostly lab, and weighs 100 pounds at 2 years old. Teddy aka "pooter" likes to lay down wherever he thinks I might need to stand next. He provides security for the shop (and my wife) letting no one near either without permission. You can see him hard at work in the photos. -Mike


----------



## joeby (Feb 23, 2009)

The shop rats.....






 They do a pretty good job of keeping the property safe, but they can't seem to get the attention of these guys...






Kevin


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's a shot of Pearl (The Wonder Dog). The best ball handler in in the country. She can handle line drives, high hoppers, goin' long over the shoulder. Not much of an arm and her batting is lousy but we're working on it.










Jerry


----------



## joe d (Feb 28, 2009)

Jerry

You a Robert B. Parker fan?

Joe


----------



## Captain Jerry (Feb 28, 2009)

Everything except the Red Sox business. Not a Sox fan.

Jerry


----------



## seans883 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a Picture of my shop companion liberty shes a lab pitt bull mix we adopted her at 13 weeks old a year and a half ago shes way to smart and such a baby lol.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 24, 2009)

I accepted delivery of my new shop dog last weekend.
We are already working on the materials recognition.

*Stainless Steel*




Depending on the grade it can be a very nice material for the
hobby shop.

*Leather*




OK, Possibly a gasket, hinge or even a drive belt.

*Racoon* ???




I have to admit she had me stumped on that one for awhile.
100 years ago it might have been boiled down to render a little gear
lube.

Smart dog eh? :big:

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 5, 2009)

Rof}

chuck


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 8, 2009)

Some great photos there of mans best friend. Cats were mentioned at the start so I'll show you my companion. Skatty is 5 years old and comes to say hello when I'm busy in my workshop. She's a very good mouser, and if you didn't know already, a Maine Coon.





Mo,


----------



## Maryak (Apr 8, 2009)

Mo,

Galina, (and most Russian cat lovers), consider 3 coloured cats to be very lucky and their keepers to be very lucky to be allowed to associate with them.  

Molka supervising the computer operator.






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 8, 2009)

o,
Nice looking mini mountain lion. I bet she keeps you in line as well as the mice.

I have a friend who raised Maine Coons for many years. Now he and his wife just have theirs for pets.
She is an international cat show judge and travels a lot to judge shows. Just came back from a Japan show.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 8, 2009)

Mo deller  said:
			
		

> Some great photos there of mans best friend. Cats were mentioned at the start so I'll show you my companion. Skatty is 5 years old and comes to say hello when I'm busy in my workshop. She's a very good mouser, and if you didn't know already, a Maine Coon.



Mo - I thought Maine Coon's were mostly tan in color ? Old g/f had a tan Maine Coon. Shows ya what I know about cats.



			
				Maryak  said:
			
		

> Mo,
> 
> Galina, (and most Russian cat lovers), consider 3 coloured cats to be very lucky and their keepers to be very lucky to be allowed to associate with them.
> 
> Molka supervising the computer operator



Interesting color scheme how it divides her face like that, very unique, I like it !!


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 9, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> Mo - I thought Maine Coon's were mostly tan in color ? Old g/f had a tan Maine Coon. Shows ya what I know about cats.



I've not seen a single colour coon yet. Skatty had a sister that was white and very light grey,a stunning cat. They both belonged to a near neighbour but the grey one got itself killed crossing a road. The owners got another coon thinking Skatty would like the company but of course she didn't and promtly left to find us. She hung around outside but we didn't know of the problem till a note was sent round saying have you seen this cat? They came and got her and made a fuss of her and kept her in for a couple of weeks but as soon as she could she came back to us. The neighbour then decided it wasn't going to work and let us adopt her. They were very nice and even gave us food bowls and carrying basket.

Molka's a very pretty cat. A bit of a Russian theme going on there Bob? Who is Galina?

Mo


----------



## Maryak (Apr 9, 2009)

Mo deller  said:
			
		

> Molka's a very pretty cat. A bit of a Russian theme going on there Bob? Who is Galina?
> 
> Mo



Sorry Mo, Galina is Mrs Maryak, SWMDBO, my better half, her indoors, trouble and strife etc. and yes she's Russian.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Bob. Hello and good morning to Mrs Maryak. I was going to try and be clever and say that in Russian but the keyboard aint up to it :big:

Best wishes
Peter


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 10, 2009)

It suddenly occured to me that all I had to do was copy and paste :
so here goes
&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077; &#1091;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; Galina &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; - &#1042;&#1099; 

Hope that makes sense, Peter.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 10, 2009)

&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1055;&#1077;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088; &#1071; &#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1086; &#1086;&#1090; &#1043;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 10, 2009)

you got me beat on that one. It wont translate on any site I've tried ??? 

Got the names Peter, &#1055;&#1077;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;, and Galina ,&#1043;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072;, ;D


----------



## Maryak (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you Peter I am very good from Galina


----------



## Mo deller (Apr 11, 2009)

&#1093;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; 

Better stop now and get the thread back on topic. Don't want to get in trouble.
Appologies to Gail for hijacking your thread a bit.

Any more animal photo's anyone?


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my shop dogs - in doggy heaven with an ostrich shin bone...
When I work in the shop, he insists on lying under my feet next to the lathe. At some point, this usually ends with teeth in my ankle after I step on him. Then, after leaving shop, I have to brush the chips from his hair, resulting in teeth in my hands. Had the little bugger for 13 years now. Recently got another dog - now 4 months old, and insists on stealing the lathe's cover and lying on that on the side not occupied by the old one. The 3rd dog (a real "*****"  ) is banned from the workshop. She steals & eat tools.

Oh well, lathes motor should have cooled down by now, so back to turning that crankshaft.


----------



## Majorstrain (Apr 12, 2009)

> One of my shop dogs - in doggy heaven with an ostrich shin bone...


WOW, that's one fast and fit little pooch, able to bring down a mature ostrich at 13 years old. :big: :big: :big: :big:
Do ostriches walk down the main street of Windhoek, Namibia like kangaroos do in Perth, Western Australia. ;D

Just kidding,
Phil


----------



## arnoldb (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, he used to be fast and fit... Caught many a snake, scorpion & bird in his younger years, but no ostriches ;D
When he was a bit younger, I regularly woke in the morning to find him gone. Would them get up on the fence wall, and listen where the biggest dog fight in the neighborhood was. Invariably drove there, snatched him from some other dog and drove straight to the vet  He's cost me pretty a penny that way, but I love him.

It's a LOAD easier to get good free-range meat here than it is to get some decent steel to machine with though!


----------

